# Glidden Paint



## onthecoast (Mar 4, 2009)

I just recieved my free sample of Glidden paint. I figured they had forgotten about me because it has been several weeks since I ordered. The color I picked was Violet, Which of course is Violet.

I had never used Glidden before this experience and I've got to say I found a new favorite paint. This paint goes on easy and with one single coat has excellent coverage.

A+

Let's discuss Glidden paint in this thread, Pros & Cons.

If this thread already exists, Please forgive me.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

From the times I have used it, it pretty much sucked.I usually buy from a paint store, and paint stores don't carry it.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I used to work for an ICI. I love their paint. I want to try Diamond on my place but have to get the untinted cashmere (that was comped to me from SW) gone before I do. I use Fortis for the exterior... I know that is a Dulux line but I guess you could say they are related. One thing I love about ICI is it is a contractor first company. No H/O'rs to wait for/around. I LOVE that. :thumbsup:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> From the times I have used it, it pretty much sucked.I usually buy from a paint store, and paint stores don't carry it.


http://www.icipaintsinna.com/brands/AllBrands.jsp


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

I use Glidden Ultra almost exlusively. It is amazing and has amazing coverage... i will post pics in a few weeks of a really nice job i am using it on. It comes in dep and accent base in the eggshell and the semi is incredible to workwith also. It has a consistancy that most paints should strive for, but only get too with lots of extender. It is too bad really that all paint isn't similar. I also get phenomonal pricing on the stuff.. so it is an all around bonus.


----------



## painterdude (Jun 18, 2008)

In the 70's and 80's I used hundreds of gallons of Glidden. It was in paint stores, probably cause there were no box store in the area I lived in. They made fine oil stain, oil int. semi gloss(maybe the best I used) and good high quality wall paint...still had mercury in it, maybe that's why it covered so well? Now it's a home depot brand that I'll use in a pinch on low dollar apt. walls. It still covers well even at a low price. Dollar for dollar, I'd take it over Behr anyday and that goes for several others as well. My 2 old cents. pd


----------



## painterdude (Jun 18, 2008)

follow-up...anyone here remember gel flo oil??? Now there was a great product for exterior gloss oil, if the temp was over 65 and under 85. anyone??? pd


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

oh and I will use other brands if spec'd but love to go to my home store.  I painted most of the warehouse there :thumbsup:


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

hmm... I get all myu Glidden at the ICI 3 blocks from my house... I don't have too many box stores in my area, Either way the Ultra is a phenom.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Well I guess I was wrong, not the first time. I did see that there is only one place around here that it is in a paint store. I know it was a very big paint in the sixties and seventies, and I have used it within the last twenty years, but I guess I didn't use the right one.


----------



## tedrin (Oct 22, 2008)

Funny you should bring this up...I'm currently using Glidden Ultra eggshell interior because the H/O insisted on using it...It's been years since I've used it and I have to say that I'm pleasantly surprised at how nice it is to work with.,..It covers very well and rolls beautifully...And you can get 40% more walls done on a gallon of paint..I bought too much paint,estimating like it was a Benjamin Moore product.I've been using the sticky BM Moorestyle for a few years and the Glidden rolls much much better...The eggshell sheen also looks very nice...To touch, it feels as durable as most paints..But that is not exactly a scientific method to determine it's washability..Has anyone done or read durability tests on this product?


----------



## onthecoast (Mar 4, 2009)

tedrin said:


> Funny you should bring this up...I'm currently using Glidden Ultra eggshell interior because the H/O insisted on using it...It's been years since I've used it and I have to say that I'm pleasantly surprised at how nice it is to work with.,..It covers very well and rolls beautifully...And you can get 40% more walls done on a gallon of paint..I bought too much paint,estimating like it was a Benjamin Moore product.I've been using the sticky BM Moorestyle for a few years and the Glidden rolls much much better...The eggshell sheen also looks very nice...To touch, it feels as durable as most paints..But that is not exactly a scientific method to determine it's washability..Has anyone done or read durability tests on this product?


Here I was thinking I was gonna get **** for liking a product sold at Home Depot!

I too was surprised at how easy it is to apply this paint. It far surpasses anything I have used previously.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

think of it more as say.. benny moore being sold at Ace hardware. It is a professional product that is being sold at a big box store.


----------



## onthecoast (Mar 4, 2009)

nEighter said:


> think of it more as say.. benny moore being sold at Ace hardware. It is a professional product that is being sold at a big box store.


I like the way you put that!


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

It's only sold at professional paint suppliers here. It's good stuff!


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Well I'm glad to see that Glidden is a good paint, it is kind of under the radar around here.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

My paint store only carries the "Gripper" primer. Which has a big following.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Just had my first taste of the big "G" due to color matching issues at SW, it is called *"Deep Garnet**" *and it is one heck of a color for the kitchen I just wrapped up. 
I bypassed the primer coat to begin applying the top coat (due to time constraint issues) and after 3 coats it looks faboo!
The client is happy and I have a retarded look on my face as we both stare in silence at the depth and coverage of _her_ color choice.

neat!

Probably not gonna use it again any time soon, but I give it an 8 out of 10.


----------



## In Demand (Mar 24, 2008)

I like the ICI Ultra line for any deep red eggshells. 
The Gripper is a better exterior primer then anything I have found at SW, you can put the stuff on as thick as you want. I love laying down a thick coat of it on rough cut cedar with 2 top coats of Satin, it looks like vinyl when you are done.
The Diamond is pretty awesome too, rolls out real nice and goes a long way, I would take it over Duration Interior.
I dont like Fortis, it rolls like crap and dries fast, I like the Dulux Acrylic Exterior, which is a step down, but much better to work with.
The Ultra Hide flat is awesome for hiding and coverage if you are doing some apartments or freshening up some walls for a realtor. If I have to use a flat, then this is usually the one I choose.
The Advanced Alkyd sucks, avoid it at all cost. I have had nothing but problems with this paint. Dries way too fast, doesnt clean up well. I just dont like it at all.
Devflex HP Waterborne is pretty bad ass for certain things, I have been using it in the semi-gloss for cabinet repaints and all of my customers are loving the finish. It is very thin so it is hard to spray on vertical surfaces, but if you lay down a cabinet door and hit it with 2 coats, they come out great.
ICI was originally all I used when I did new residential. Now that I am focusing on repaints only, I am starting to use more SW juse because of the name recognition that they have with the public, ICI just doesnt advertise.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

ModernStyle said:


> Now that I am focusing on repaints only, I am starting to use more SW juse because of the name recognition that they have with the public,* ICI just doesnt advertise*.


yep. That is exactly it. They are for us contractors, and maybe MAYBE 10% of what they sell in the paint stores goes to H/O.. MAYBE. It is awesome to walk in and see all the guys in there, bs with them and get true service! :thumbsup:

SW on the other hand..


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Wow, I am glad that ICI is getting this much support.. They are by far my fav in all aspects and I am glad to see others happy with them too.


----------



## 12inchsash (Oct 9, 2008)

I find that every paint company has a few good products, but most are just awful.When i painted my last house(my own),I had to go to 4 different paint stores for different products.Some have a better flat/semigloss/eggshell/stain/Lacquer products and they will vary with all of the different paint bases.

I cannot rate a whole distributor because there are far to many factors involved.

From my experience most paint contractors shop for price and not durability ,coverage ,ease of use or how the service is.

$$$

ICI has some great products though.(and some Sh*t ones):yes:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Of course you all know that ICI was bought out by the same people that owns Skikkinns (SP) Glidden biggest problem is in the last 10+ years it has been sold 2 or 3 times.


----------

